# 62? Wiremold Catalog



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't remember where I picked this up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought I had all the old Wiremold tools, but that pancake removal tool is one I have not seen. Off to eBay I go,...


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you have the 610A cutting box?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Damnit! You're really bursting my bubble tonight.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

You probably have these.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, indeed. Matter of fact, I use the pulleys pretty regularly. The 500 and 700 cutters are a must have, in my opinion, if you do WM work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I thought I had all the old Wiremold tools, but that pancake removal tool is one I have not seen. Off to eBay I go,...


It pretty much goes without saying that you're a huge weirdo.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> It pretty much goes without saying that you're a huge weirdo.


Just because I sleep with Briegel method tools under my pillow does not mean I'm weird.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Just because I sleep with Briegel method tools under my pillow does not mean I'm weird.



You clearly have a debased mind as well.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You clearly have a debased mind as well.


An artist friend of mine made me a sculpture of an electrician out of copper wire. I think it's pretty cool too.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> An artist friend of mine made me a sculpture of an electrician out of copper wire. I think it's pretty cool too.


:laughing:

This just keeps getting better.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> An artist friend of mine


Hold on, you have friends?:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> An artist friend of mine made me a sculpture of an electrician out of copper wire. I think it's pretty cool too.


I would like to see a pic of said sculpture.

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Hold on, you have friends?:laughing:


Okay, okay. You got me. It's this guy I know, who happens to be an artist. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> You probably have these.


Those pulleys are WAY cool. I wouldn't mind finding a few of those on eBay for a couple a bucks each. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Those pulleys are WAY cool. I wouldn't mind finding a few of those on eBay for a couple a bucks each. :thumbsup:


Yeah, new they're something like 25 bucks each. I bought all three of mine new. Never managed to find any on eBay.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Okay, okay. You got me. It's this guy I know, who happens to be an artist. :laughing:


What do you think, you are the only one who does art?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool stuff but personally I hate installing wiremold. Ever use the Hubble version? Same crap. We call it Hubblemold.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> What do you think, you are the only one who does art?


you'd probably get $1000 for it from these Hamptonites out here on the island,.


----------

